
Why Bosses Can Track Their Employees 24/7 - totally
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/01/employer-gps-tracking/512294/?single_page=true
======
Ascetik
This is one reason I hate being a SysAdmin, my boss emails us at night and
expects an answer even if not on-call. I just don't answer because it is an
invasion of my free-time. If it is truly an emergency that can't wait, you can
either text or call me, but I'm not checking email after I leave the office.
People need to stop doing that because it sets a false standard that other
employees are not doing a good enough job because they're not pseudo on-call
24/7\. It is a huge problem.

This has happened at the last 4 companies I've worked at.

